# Some questions about painting outside stucco??



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a client that does not like the colour of his outside stucco. This stucco was put on with a knife / trowel and is semi smooth with no hard edges. The colour is off white. The stucco was just put on about 4 weeks ago. 

I have never painted outside stucco before so I have some questions:


I will be painting the stucco with a darker colour - should I use latex or oil. I prefer exterior latex flat - gool quality. 2 coats will be applied.

What size nap - 1/2 inch, 3/4 inch or 1 inch?

Do I have to prime the stucco????

Is this stuff porous....which means I have to use more paint than usual?

Thanks. Any comments would be appreciated. 

Zeebo


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

1. Latex.
2. 1 1/2 for new/unpainted or really old Stucco.
3. No. Just make sure it's clean.

VERY porous, you could lose your butt trying to "fill" the stucco holes, use a formula for 1 coat, 2 coats and another 1/2 coat to get it done. What I normally do with people that are unhappy with a 4 week old color, is do one side, finished.. and ask "This good? We can do the rest as long as you are happy with this".


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks...very helpful!

Zeebo


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

1. 100% acrylic latex. Loxon from SW fits the bill. Being 4 weeks old it's close to properly dried and proper ph by now so you shouldn't need a conditioner.

2. I always use 3/4" naps even on rough stucco. 

3. Same as Brushslingers, make sure it's clean and fire away.

Stucco is pretty porous, but it doesn't absorb the daylights outta paint. I'd say first coat you will still get close to 175-200 sq. ft. per gallon and more on the second coat. I don't get the formula one coat, two coats, and another half? Huh? Two coats with loxon, done.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

AAPaint said:


> I'd say first coat you will still get close to 175-200 sq. ft. per gallon and more on the second coat. I don't get the formula one coat, two coats, and another half? Huh? Two coats with loxon, done.


Figuring paint quanities.... normally you will get closer to 300 square for a re-paint, so you answered your own question. 200 square isn't 300... the extra half coat is fudge for the loss of 100 square.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: LoL, ok.....now I get it!


----------



## Vermy (Aug 28, 2005)

Exterior stucco LOVES to drink the paint!


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks for the info guys...I can adjust my quote accordingly re: amount of paint needed.

Zeebo


----------



## sergio (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi there Mr
well about a year ago I got called by this really mad client, telling me how the stucco company he hire to stucco the his house did a really bad job. So I go to this clients house and It look like a base coat it was supposeto be green, what happend there, that when they sprayed the stucco they didnt put enough produt to much water so it burn the paint that the stucco is made. so what we did we fogged it and problem solve. So you may want to ask you client if before he paints it if he wants to fog it, it will save you lots of time and it will safe your client lots of money and he will call you for all his projets and his freinds /He will only trust you....... Good LUCk


----------



## painterjim (Sep 20, 2006)

I always paint masonary with Loxon...high viscosity, good product. I always price for two *heavy *_coats.

_1 3/4 nap, the more matierial on the nap the better.

I've found that pressure washing the stucco will actually help the paint cover better.

I figure 200 FPG on stucco.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

what is a half coat?


----------

